# what compression #'s work best with Nos



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I'm in the process of tearing apart a GA16de and wanted to know what compression #'s would be the best if i were to go with nos later down the road?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Joshb13sentra said:


> *I'm in the process of tearing apart a GA16de and wanted to know what compression #'s would be the best if i were to go with nos later down the road? *


It all depends on how much nos you want to run and how optimized for nos you want the engine to be. The more you optimize it for NOS, the worse it will run on the motor.

Mike


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Thanks I guess I should read up a little more.


----------

